# Polished Bliss® - Ne Plus Ultra LP560-4 HD Video...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Ok so it may be a _little_ bit late (approx 5 months late ) in coming but finally we have part 1 of the latest Ne Plus Ultra Detail we did back at the start of July 

There will be the usual full in depth write up with loads of pics to follow shortly (I've managed to edit just over 1,000 pics down to 600 so far!) but hopefully you will enjoy the HD video for now.

Obviously 10 days worth of work condensed into 5 minutes only shows a small portion of what was involved but we hope you like it 

Due to the way the video is coded (stuff way over my head!) I'll have to link it to our new blog so grab yourself a coffee and click the link below :thumb:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/blog/

Thanks for viewing as always and feel free to ask any questions


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Can't watch this enough. I was sure it was sped up the rate you can move that brush! :lol:

Stunning. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

amazing - no other word for it :thumb:


----------



## kiza132 (Oct 3, 2008)

Great video... Definately setting the bar high with new website, video, guides, info... keep it up...


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking nice Clark and rich


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Good video that  I'm sure I remember reading the thread some time ago (same car, I guess? My memory is hazy...) and it was a hugely impressive detail in terms of the amount of care lavished on the car over the time it was with you. Have you had any more Ne Plus Ultra details after this one?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry, I don't like it!




Just proves, beyond ALL doubt, I could never, ever detail for a living.....





Quality work!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Good video that  I'm sure I remember reading the thread some time ago (same car, I guess? My memory is hazy...) and it was a hugely impressive detail in terms of the amount of care lavished on the car over the time it was with you. Have you had any more Ne Plus Ultra details after this one?


That was a different Gallardo Dave, this one is the latest LP model


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

I like video very much clark :thumb:

But how come you are moving in slow motion compared to my Vid  :lol:

when i get more time will have a good look around your new site 

keep them coming

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Great video, I guess its a small snippet of the actual amount of work thats gone into it.

I must say that watching you machine polish the leading edge of the front wing with the white spot pad had me gritting my teeth. I suppose its your experience and skill that shows here.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

kdskeltec said:


> I like video very much clark :thumb:
> 
> But how come you are moving in slow motion compared to my Vid  :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate :thumb:

It's because I'm working so fast I actually just look like i'm going slow


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

that takes it to a new level beond the normal well in bud, love the new site 

tom


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Brilliant! 
You should show something similar to your customers. I say 'similar' because you make it look too easy in that video! Maybe some panting and head scratching? :lol: 

Awesome video


----------



## Maccaa (Apr 3, 2007)

Clark,

That was simply stunning and inspirational....now where's me turtle wax
:thumb:



Maccaa


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

one word fantastic


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Quality video guys, would love to be able to replicate something like that.:thumb:


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

absolutly amazing mate i love it cant believe how much work went into it


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice I saw this on your site earlier, look forward to the rest Clark 

Baz


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Great video, i really enjoy it, i also like a lot your website :thumb:


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

cool


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

could only watch half of video but it looked good any way just orderd one of your da6 polishers on offer instead.cant wait.:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Clark said:


> That was a different Gallardo Dave, this one is the latest LP model


They all look the same to me :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed and what a lovely car!

What pad is that on the G220 for the wheels and what products?


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

As close to perfection as i'v ever see :doublesho

Great work :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Im loving that, cant wait to see the full detail.........

Top work, the bar just went up another notch!!

:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> Very nice indeed and what a lovely car!
> 
> What pad is that on the G220 for the wheels and what products?


Green Gloss-It Polishing Pad and Menz 203S mate. The wheels were then cleansed with Werkstat Prime and topped with BF Metal Sealant and Gloss-It Concorso just for an extra bit of bling


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Quality video enjoyed that very much :thumb:

New website looks tops to!


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

Awesome Clark, you made my day.:thumb::thumb: What an amazing detail turnaround. I've been waiting for this video since you guys anounced it. Great quality. I like how the video is made. It shows you in real action, and not just some pictures stills.:thumb::thumb: Now could you please document every single detail you perform on video?:lollease.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

WyattEarp said:


> Awesome Clark, you made my day.:thumb::thumb: What an amazing detail turnaround. I've been waiting for this video since you guys anounced it. Great quality. I like how the video is made. It shows you in real action, and not just some pictures stills.:thumb::thumb: Now could you please document every single detail you perform on video?:lollease.


Once everything has calmed down a bit I can see alot more of our details being posted in this way - it's just finding the time to do it all that's the hardest bit and it's not going to be any easier any time soon with the new unit next door and second detailer coming on board!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Great vid and quality work Clark, the new site looks very swish as well...


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

amazing video! love the new site


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Re-inventing, I like that!


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Holy cow, what an amazing piece of work you did! Can't wait for the write up, its amazing how easy you make everything look especially when pictures and videos make it so hard to appreciate the time that went into this detail.


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Really amazing video, mate!

Kind regards :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Simply inspiring, great work Clark :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great stuff guys.

Robbie


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Video - and attention to detail - Quality !


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i already watched it, bit slow on posting there clark me old boy :lol:

but thanks anyway :lol:


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> i already watched it, bit slow on posting there clark me old boy :lol:
> 
> but thanks anyway :lol:


We knew there'd be at least one person... :lol:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

You bunch of buggers!! You've gone and raised the bar again, haven't you?!

All joking aside Clark, the video is great (I'll have a proper look at home (curse you work computer!)), the website looks the biz and the fact that you've got Tim Wallace on board is bleedin' awesome (he's one of my favourite photographers).

Congrats on the constant improvements and hope that it carries on.

Steve


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

What a great job :doublesho, magnific video!!!! :argie:

I´m a big fan!!!!


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Like i said, you guys set a fantastic benchmark in the Detailing World, you raise the game on the web site front.

Awsome work, and no doubt you guys have worked very hard to design this and it speaks for itself.

Reference the video feature, how do you do this, is it edited by you guys and compressed or do you have a company to video you during the detail.

Regards

Gareth


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Reds said:


> You bunch of buggers!! You've gone and raised the bar again, haven't you?!
> 
> All joking aside Clark, the video is great (I'll have a proper look at home (curse you work computer!)), the website looks the biz and the fact that you've got Tim Wallace on board is bleedin' awesome (he's one of my favourite photographers).
> 
> ...


Thank you :thumb:



Select Detailing said:


> Like i said, you guys set a fantastic benchmark in the Detailing World, you raise the game on the web site front.
> 
> Awsome work, and no doubt you guys have worked very hard to design this and it speaks for itself.
> 
> ...


All the video footage was shot on our HD camera (approx 10 hours worth if I remember correctly) and the Video was put together by Rich over a week or so


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

just watched it again i think its a amazing video


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

WOW... amazing guys! Congrats!! You guys are an inspiration to us smaller resellers!

Site is amazing! Absolutely amazing! Im sure you guys were ready to have a drink after you launched that one! Congrats again guys!


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

In pursuit of perfection indeed. Amazing detail, just staggering.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

baseballlover1 said:


> WOW... amazing guys! Congrats!! You guys are an inspiration to us smaller resellers!
> 
> Site is amazing! Absolutely amazing! Im sure you guys were ready to have a drink after you launched that one! Congrats again guys!


I Know Rich was a very relieved guy when it finally went live - between him and the Green Jersey guys they have put in some epic shifts to get it done, I certainly couldnt sit in front of a computer for the length of time they have!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Clark said:


> I Know Rich was a very relieved guy when it finally went live - between him and the Green Jersey guys they have put in some epic shifts to get it done, I certainly couldnt sit in front of a computer for the length of time they have!


But then you spent 75 hours staring at the white paint of the lambo! I bet you had snow blindness by the time you'd finished it!!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

guys i wanna watch it but cant seem to find it???


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

It's right here, underneath the first paragraph that ends '... Ne Plus Ultra the movie...'

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/blog/

If you can't see it, are you seeing the following text below the above paragraph...

video platform, video management, video solutions, free video player

If so, your browser doesn't have the Adobe Flash Player installed. If this is the problem, it's usually a 5 minute job to download and install the correct flash plug-in...

:thumb:


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

yeah thats what i can see. sod it, im on my laptop. il go onto my pc to take a look at the vid. sound slike its too good to miss


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

AMAZING!

Very impressive. well done chaps


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

chunkytfg said:


> But then you spent 75 hours staring at the white paint of the lambo! I bet you had snow blindness by the time you'd finished it!!!!:lol::lol:


Wasnt too bad actually untill I had it out in the sun, that was when I lost my sight for a good 5 minutes :lol:



johnsastra16v said:


> AMAZING!
> 
> Very impressive. well done chaps


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

fantastic...awesome...inspirational....brillaint......and british !!!!

i am glad you guys are part of DW. i always look forward to reading your threads,it the benchmark of the forum and the reason 90% of my stock is from you guys incuding my black baron...!!

i am well into my new detailing business here in n cyprus thanks to your never ending commitment to help,inspire and guide us all. 

keep up the top qaulity work and congratulations on your new logo and website.:thumb::thumb:

[ps, i know you guys are busy but please try and post new work in the studio section

rgds hus55:wave:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow :doublesho

Fantastic video of the Lambo and superb work.

Watched it twice, second on the headphones....

Can anyone tell what the track is you added to the vid?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

hus55 said:


> fantastic...awesome...inspirational....brillaint......and british !!!!
> 
> i am glad you guys are part of DW. i always look forward to reading your threads,it the benchmark of the forum and the reason 90% of my stock is from you guys incuding my black baron...!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words mate - I'm currently sat doing the pictorial write up for the Lambo at this moment in time so it'll be up shortly 



Yoghurtman said:


> Wow :doublesho
> 
> Fantastic video of the Lambo and superb work.
> 
> ...


It's just Royalty free music mate, we did initially have a couple of Kasabian and Muse tracks that fitted in really well but the Record Companys wanted circa £3K per song so we quickly forgot that idea! :lol:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Fantastic work, showing some skill with polisher there mate. You should uadition for the latst Bond movie on the strength of this showing.

New website is pretty cool boys, new logo and all!


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

very nice ... great car as well


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ALANSHR said:


> Fantastic work, showing some skill with polisher there mate. You should uadition for the latst Bond movie on the strength of this showing.
> 
> New website is pretty cool boys, new logo and all!


We'd need a DBS for anything Bond related mate


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

well what can be said? its just awesome in every sense. truly befitting of the PB image, reputation and standard of work. One of the very finest detailing businesses in the world in every sense. well done guys! Inspirational as ever


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Absolutely fantastic!!Just stunning!!:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Offyourmarks said:


> well what can be said? its just awesome in every sense. truly befitting of the PB image, reputation and standard of work. One of the very finest detailing businesses in the world in every sense. well done guys! Inspirational as ever


Thanks for the kind words Matt!


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

absolutely superb work. car looks immense :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Clark said:


> We'd need a DBS for anything Bond related mate


I know of one in the deen area if they needed it doing. :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Mini 360 said:


> I know of one in the deen area if they needed it doing. :thumb:


Yeah there's 4 DBS's that I know of going about, one of our regular customers has a pearly white one - very nice :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

You know i actually took some time aside to make sure i could enjoy the new website and have a look at this video.

Guy's you will never fail to impress me. That video is flawless in every sense you guy's have set a new standard for Detailing in both the business and the work produced. You will always be ahead of the competition and you will only achieve that with hard work and fresh ideas.

Outstanding:thumb:


----------



## GTSport (Apr 12, 2008)

Clark, why don't you use the Kärcher Inno Foam set anymore? Is the normal foam lance working better in comparison?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Ultimate Shine said:


> You know i actually took some time aside to make sure i could enjoy the new website and have a look at this video.
> 
> Guy's you will never fail to impress me. That video is flawless in every sense you guy's have set a new standard for Detailing in both the business and the work produced. You will always be ahead of the competition and you will only achieve that with hard work and fresh ideas.
> 
> Outstanding:thumb:


Thanks mate, much appreciated - I just realised I forgot to reply back to your txt last night, sorry! 



GTSport said:


> Clark, why don't you use the Kärcher Inno Foam set anymore? Is the normal foam lance working better in comparison?


Ours started playing up a bit so we put one of the HD lances on untill we fixed it but we've never got round to doing it as the HD one works fine


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

brilliant guys, I just completed my longest detail ever of 40 hours of polishing but that pails in significance when you've spend almost double that again
Is the amount of time spent polishing, becoming out of hand. 
I mean 20 to 40 hours is alot of time and what it takes sometimes to achieve world class results but spending 75 to 110 hours on a detail with 50 to 90 odd hours of polishing just seems like alot of time for only a small fraction of superior finish

I mean how much better finish can a 75 hour polish give vs a 30 to 50 hour one
There is nothing wrong with it and I reckon your work is just brilliant and world class but after 15 to 30 hours, usually with 5 to 8 polishing steps before sealant, the finishes are usually 98 to 99.8% flawless and insanely glossy. 

One day I'll find a car thats got plenty of paint but in terrible condition and spend twice as much time on one half of the hood than the other and see what the difference is

Also - most of my work is in the 550 to 1300 dollar range, to do 75 hours of polishing over here, I'd have to charge $2000 to 3000 and nobody is going to pay that and how much per hour would you really be making. I have to make 50 to 65 an hour due to the cost of the lighting, the machines running at 1200 watts for 20 to 75 hours, the 10,000 sq foot building we have and products. 


Anyhow top stuff guys,


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

It's all to do with increasing standards and pushing to better yourself with every detail mate...

I look back at 2-3 day details I did say 12-18 months ago and wonder how the hell I managed to do it in that time scale as I'd seriously struggle now due to my own personal standards increasing all the time. This is why we've just recently changed all Major Correction Details with us to be a minimum of 4 days as they always verge on the 40+ hours (and usually more) and there's only so long you can do 16-18 hour days!

I've spoke to Matt at Off Your Marks about this several times recently and he's found the same, what he would have done in 2 or 3 days last year would take considerably longer now.

Take the Ne Plus Ultra we did on the previous Gallardo last year - it was circa 60 hours if i remember correctly and now we've almost doubled that work time with the LP560, that was an average of 10+ hours a day too so I wasnt exactly sat about on my backside for any length of time either! 

You also have to take into account the type of car you're detailing - does it have loads of difficult contours and intricate areas that require extra caution or is the paint rock hard that needs multiple hits per panel to achieve the desired correction level? The LP was a case of the latter where some sections needed 4 or 5 hard hits to fully remove all the defects, and that was with wool!

You question whether you would notice a difference in a car thats had 30 to 50 hours versus 75 hours machine polishing and again thats a difficult one as no 2 cars are the same and there's alot of variables to take in to account but I would bet that a Detailer with a keen eye would be able to pick the 2 apart in most cases - perhaps not in terms of gloss levels (without a gloss-meter anyways) but in the % of correction on each panel, including side skirts/underside of bumpers etc - parts which maybe aren't on show alot of the time but my arguement is that you would see them on the MOT ramp so they should be done too! It may only come down to say 5% but in detailing terms that's alot in my eyes so it should be done if possible.

The point you raise about cost is a good one, and obviously the Ne Plus Ultra Service isnt cheap which is why we'll only ever do the odd 1 or 2 now and again but it's an option to those that want to go for it and it's great to be able to go to town on them. You obviously have to work within the constraints of what your Clients can realistically afford and we've worked hard to get to the position we're in now where our Clients will pay for that bit extra that they require.

I think the time duration of many details is only ever going to increase as standards go up and I'm fairly certain that you'll see Polished Bliss details going into 150/200 hours+ in the future. I can guarantee you will be doing more than 40 hours of polishing 12 months from now too :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Clark;18
52054 said:


> I look back at 2-3 day details I did say 12-18 months ago and wonder how the hell I managed to do it in that time scale as I'd seriously struggle now due to my own personal standards increasing all the time. This is why we've just recently changed all Major Correction Details with us to be a minimum of 4 days as they always verge on the 40+ hours (and usually more) and there's only so long you can do 16-18 hour days!
> 
> I've spoke to Matt at Off Your Marks about this several times recently and he's found the same, what he would have done in 2 or 3 days last year would take considerably longer now.


I did a Modena cabrio sometime ago and someone asked about the reason of taking 120 hours.
Im taking longer detailing a car, i can see 100% what is your point of view and i think the problem are ....US..seeing more and more things to correct.
The desire to perfection and trying to surpass the latest job :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Racer said:


> I did a Modena cabrio sometime ago and someone asked about the reason of taking 120 hours.
> Im taking longer detailing a car, i can see 100% what is your point of view and i think the problem are ....US..seeing more and more things to correct.
> The desire to perfection and trying to surpass the latest job :thumb:


Exactly :thumb:


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Absolutely stunning work Clark, you are truly an artist. :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Clark said:


> Exactly :thumb:


Today i finished a 2002 Audi TT Cabrio....50 hours of work, just the outside and i didn´t removed the wheels...

I think im getting addicted.


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Not much else I can say that hasn't been said. 

STUUNNING WORK!!!!!!!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb: TO :buffer::buffer::buffer:

I do have one question - how do you polish and not get dust??? Or do you?

I am always amazed about the lack of it in your threads.

Thanks!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I wouldnt say I get a lot of dust mate, possibly down to the EVP Pad Prime I use alot which definitely helps keep dust down. I also dust down each panel as I go with a lambswool duster as I like to keep things tidy as I work


----------

